#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Bt 20,000 - Decent life in Laos?

## Warrior

There is a thread running now on the forum about if one could live from a 5 rai farm in Thailand; the majority seems to agree that it is doable, but wont make you rich.

That made me think of the offer I got a while ago. I was asked to work for a company outside VTE for approx. BT 20,000 a month.

I declined the offer (mainly because of the location).

Would Bt 20,000 have allowed for a decent living?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^5000 for a squat??? I lived in a nice 3 bed place in Chiangmai for 5K a month a few years ago.Thai price not farang though.

Just out of VT it would have to be much cheaper.....????

----------


## Kwang

OOps sorry, I've just re read the title and see  Laos.
i read it as LOS

----------


## artist

BT 20,000 a month should it not read a day?

----------


## Warrior

> BT 20,000 a month should it not read a day?


Approx. Bt 20,000, or LAK 5,500,000 per month.

----------


## Kwang

I know you said the place was outside VTE, but I don't know where. Here are some rentals in VTE. They start from 200 USD


apartment for rent

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It doesn't matter how much money you have in Laos, as there is nothing worth buying there.

Laos makes Bournemouth look positively exciting

----------


## Chairman Mao

> It doesn't matter how much money you have in Laos, as there is nothing worth buying there.


Wine, beer lao, beer lao dark, pale skinned Asian girls with big boobies, French food, a nice motorbike to spend the weekends exploring/adventuring, pale skinned Asian girls with big boobies, beer lao. A _nice_ house.

No, 20,000thb would not supply anything close to a decent living.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^yep,I'd go there just for the Wine and food.....not to mention the big boobies of course....

----------


## Kurgen

Just log onto TD, plenty of tits on here.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Just log onto TD, plenty of tits on here.


Sure is.

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/863...-t-shirts.html

----------


## Kwang

If it's tits you like Kurgen

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum - View Profile: Chairman Mao

----------


## Warrior

> It doesn't matter how much money you have in Laos, as there is nothing worth buying there.
> 
> Laos makes Bournemouth look positively exciting





> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how much money you have in Laos, as there is nothing worth buying there.
> 
> 
> Wine, beer lao, beer lao dark, pale skinned Asian girls with big boobies, French food, a nice motorbike to spend the weekends exploring/adventuring, pale skinned Asian girls with big boobies, beer lao. A _nice_ house.
> 
> No, 20,000thb would not supply anything close to a decent living.


I have never been to Bournemouth, its website says it has 'stunning white beaches' - indeed, Laos doesnt have that.

I guess that if you want to do some weekends exploring, and have a nice house, even Bt 40,000 isnt enough, also not in Laos.

----------


## Chairman Mao

For sure.

----------


## sabang

I've only visited Laos, I found it slightly more expensive than Isaan for basics like food- an awful lot of the stuff you consume there is imported. 20k seems pretty hand to mouth to me.

----------

